# Moultrie, GA - Fred, 6 yr, B&T M



## chiefbrody (Jun 23, 2011)

Fred is listed as a mix but appears purebred. Someone emailed me that he is pure but on the skinny side. He is at the Moultrie/Colquitt Co. Humane Society but this is also animal control and he faces being euthanized.










Petango.com ? Meet Fred, a 6 years 2 months German Shepherd / Mix available for adoption in MOULTRIE, GA


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks for posting him, chiefbrody. Please take a look at our guidelines for posting in this section particularly how to format the thread title. It helps us keep better track of the dogs!

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-posting-city-state-id-name-sex-age-more.html


----------



## chiefbrody (Jun 23, 2011)

*Thank you...*

for correcting the Title. I will read the guidelines for next time.


----------



## chiefbrody (Jun 23, 2011)

*Crate trained...*

The humane society also posted that Fred is crate trained and likes kids.


----------



## chiefbrody (Jun 23, 2011)

*Good with other animals...*

I forgot that he is supposed to be good with other animals too. Poor Fred


----------



## Rodeo. (Feb 25, 2011)

He's just a tiny bit too far for me to drive :/ Poor fella.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Link says No Longer Available 
______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------

